

How FedEx Has More Bandwidth Than the Internet - ForFreedom
http://gizmodo.com/5981713/how-fedex-has-more-bandwidth-than-the-internetand-when-thatll-change?utm_medium=twitter&utm_source=twitterfeed

======
benologist
This is just a summary of <http://what-if.xkcd.com/31/>

